# Caravan refit, Any tips?



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Lots of good info on the net for this. Try expedition portal and www.fiberglassrv.com

Not exactly fitting out a van, but a good start.


----------



## asgard (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't done a caravan but I have retro fitted a truck base panel van(7.5 tonne).
I used rigid foam wall insulation , glued it to the outside fiberglass walls, roof and floor sealed all spaces and cracks with expanded foam. and overlaid inside with marine grade plywood.
Installed double pane windows into the walls, vents through the roof , installed a furness, water heater and fridge. Plumber all water pipes in poly, mounted tanks underneath floor.
Installed electrical system and transfer panel for generator. It took quite a while but looked good in the end.

As I had quite a large payload I did not use anything flimsy. you might have more weight constraints.


----------

